# SVS PB-12 plus/2



## mikegh

Hey guys,

My new pb-12 +2 arrived on Monday at work, man it's huge:yikes: My hat is off to the guys at SVS, it is one very nicely made piece of equipment. I had to wait til yesterday (wednesday) for my band of brothers to come help me. My back doesn't have all it's parts anymore so 140 lbs is way beyond my carrying capacity.

We got it into place, did a quick calibration and popped in star wars AOTC at just about reference level. I don't think my friends have ever been exposed to the THX intro at that level before and neither have I, when the earth exploded it was really pretty cool, the flyover in the beginning had all our pants flapping and the pictures on the wall were moving around. After that we watched the pod race from the phantom menace, my pb-10 always did a good job with that chapter but the +2 really delivers the effects with authority. I've got U571 coming from netflix so I'm really looking forward to checking out the depth charge sequence.

Can't wait to properly calibrate and EQ it with the BFD hopefully this weekend.

Mike


----------



## Sonnie

Cool beans Mike! 

Com'on man... I got two those in my room... threw one on each shoulder and walked right on in the room with them. Light as a feather man and easily balanced on the edge of the shoulder. :R uh huh... yeah... in my dreams maybe and even then I'd strain more than I knew I had.

That sub has got to be one of their best bang for the buck subs. I have really enjoyed mine. The wife has done some complaining though... a few days after I secretly installed them her comments were: "Ever since you did whatever you did the other day... I can here that booming all throughout the house.. there is no sense in you having it that loud. Have you all of the sudden become deaf?" My response: "Who... me?" I lied, "It's always been that way baby... you just now noticing that?" :dontknow:


----------



## Guest

I have also just purchased an SVS PB12 Plus 2, this was a brand of sub that was not commonly available down here in Australia (unless you got one over the net). My mate had been doing the research on a new sub for about 12 months, and he really wanted the SVS but importing one had a major impact on the cost. 

As soon as he found out there was to be a local distributor he rang me and we both went for a demo. What can I say, we were there for about 2 hours listening to our own collection of bass heavy DVDs. We were so impressed that we ordered 1 each. We had to wait a couple of months to get them here (due to a driver upgrade at SVS) but the wait was well worth it.

Once I got it home the first thing I played was Finding Nemo (Darla tapping on the fish tank). My 5yo daughter was getting ready for bed so the volume level was not set too high. The bass, to put it mildly, was startling. My daughter came into the room and said " dad, I heard thunder". She has now nicknamed the big black box "Daddy's Boom Box". Unfortunately that was all I had time to do, but at least it allowed me to make sure everything was connected properly.

My wife had a kid free day the following day and, while I was at work, she decided to watch War of The Worlds (ahh!! the joys of working from home). She rang me to let me know how the sub was going. This was a crucial moment as the Minister for Finance can be hard to impress. And impressed she was, she described the scene when the aliens first emerge from underground as "lifting the couch off the carpet" and one of the final scenes (where they bring down the Walker) as "a wall of sound washing over me". Interestingly, she also noted that it was virtually impossible to pinpoint where the bass was coming from. 

I've had this sub for a few weeks now and it still manages to surprise me with the level of bass it can produce, even at reasonably quiet listening levels. I can honestly say I have never heard a sub with this level of control before. I have just purchased a BFD and am looking forward to spending some time to fine tune this beast.


----------



## Tommy

Under Sonnie's suggestion I also ordered this sub for my home theater which arrived a few weeks ago. The same as the above posted I'll have to say I was very surprised at the size and weight of it. My first thought was that they delivered the wrong thing to me. At 140 lbs me and the wife were humping it down the stair way.

We also first tried the Star Wars demo to test it. It was very impressive and was vibrating the house. The HT room is in the basement and you could feel it all the way up on the 2nd floor.

I cant even say we adjusted any of the settings with it yet, just plugged it into the receiver and played it and are thrilled with it. I'll wait till the room is done before I let Sonnie talk me into any of this equipment for adjusting everything.

However I am glad that I didnt let Sonnie talk me into two of them. From what I have tested so far I think my house would fall down if I put two of them in. I will however look into it for setting up the sound system for the plasma tv in my other room after my HT room is done.

Thank you SVS and welcome to the site.


----------



## Malice

Tommy said:


> At 140 lbs me and the wife were humping it down the stair way.


Keep it clean please, children may read this........ :R :laugh:


----------



## Tommy

Opps I didnt even catch that, sorry its an infantry term... :blush:


----------



## rcarlton

I have one with the new drivers. Love it. Took some doing getting it dialed in. I used a blanket to move it around.


----------



## Sonnie

> At 140 lbs me and the wife were humping it down the stair way.


Now I truly love my SVS subs... but this cuts the cake! :rofl:


----------



## Chrisbee

A blanket is no use on the stairs anyway.


----------



## rcarlton

Chrisbee said:


> A blanket is no use on the stairs anyway.


On carpeted stairs, with a helper, the sub is long enough to get it down the steps easily (according to a poster on the AVS forum). It would be a pull going up though.

I mainly mentioned the blanket in response to another posters use of a military term. It seemed somewhat appropriate at the time:devil: .


----------



## Tommy

Just wait till we start an equipment thread and I start discussing the rack I bought for the wife and the equipment room... :rofl:


----------



## Sthrndream

Hi all,

The plus/2 is a real monster of a subwoofer. When personal friends ask me which SVS they should be looking at...I almost always steer them toward the Plus line. No one can argue the Ultra models aren't the best...but based on price/performance...you generally get 90% of the "ultra" performance for about 60% of the price(although that ratio will be changing later this year)

Please don't hesitate to post any questions about the setup or calibration of your SVS here( or email me personally at [email protected] )

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## JCD

Tom Vodhanel said:


> Please don't hesitate to post any questions about the setup or calibration of your SVS here( or email me personally at [email protected] )
> 
> Tom V.
> SVS



And that, my friends, is why SVS is really one of the greatest firms out there. Oh, and they have great subs too..

I just wish I would have know about SVS before I bought my sub...  

JCD


----------



## Sthrndream

JCD,

I wouldn't fret too much...the pw2200 is one of the best *large OEM* subs avaliable in its price range. We have tested a couple of them and they always do well...particularly in the 30-80hz range. If you look in the pictures Sonnie just posted, I believe the subwoofer (on the ground) directly to the left of the 23" driver is a pw2200.. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## mikegh

Leave it to men to take a subwoofer conversation and turn it in another direction 

Got the pb-12+2 calibrated and eq'd for the most part over the weekend, it's really fantastic. Even at lower volumes it has a lot more punch than my pb-10.

Mike


----------



## Ron Stimpson

As noted, the Plus/2 (as it's known in house) is a hard sub not to recommend, down under or any other **** place with lizards (I never want to live in a world without them, which is why I live in Colorado, at the moment ;^).

When you can "hump" the better part of 150 lbs and don't mind the swath of floorspace eaten up (of course the Plus/2 makes a dandy end-table) and can swallow the still considerable price tag, we're confident it's the world standard for the $1,300-ish price point.

There's a few caveats there for the sharp eye. Cylinders still sell like gangbusters partly because floor space and weight ARE frequent issues for buyers. Of course the "Plus" family is about to have a small addition that'll bring an aspect of that over the top price/performance ratio to a tiny form factor.

Great story there Rezon (which is really the reason I posted, the rest is well known), we really appreciate hearing stories like that when our new International Dealers get in on the act. We recently had the pleasure to host Peter from Deep Hz at our factory and we knew we'd chosen wisely. He's not going to rest till you have THE SVS product that suits your needs. If you had any idea how much work has gone into Peter merely being in a position to serve you an SVS you would pin medals on them over there.

Cheers,

Ron Stimpson
SVS


----------



## Guest

Hi Ron & All
Below is a post I wrote on a local site about 2 weeks after recieving my Plus/2.

At last, the chance to sit down in an empty house for a couple of hours, remote in one hand, SPL meter in the other, bourbon within easy reach. 

After consulting with the Minister for Finance and, new to her portfolio, Room Layout Guru, the SVS sub now sits in a corner, next to the couch, out of sight. Not that a sub of this size can ever be truly out of sight. But at least she can now pretend it's a coffee table, a very tall, very big coffee table.

First off I Set the gain/volume on sub to 3rd mark, Phase at zero and low pass filter disabled (amp controlling this at 60Hz) removed 1 port plug (1 still installed) and enabled 20Hz mode. Ran all level checks (75db) and adjusted as required. I then set the amp's LFE level at +2db to run the sub "hot" as I will be testing movies only. I watched each scene at the same volume level. (-20db on AVR-3806 vol.)

First movie, War Of The Worlds. I have watched this movie a couple of times with my old subby so I was reasonably familiar with it, or so I thought. The SVS revealed bass I had not heard before, not loud bass, just real low level backgroung stuff. When it came to the alien emerging from the ground, it realy did feel like my floor was moving. The most surprising part was the "death ray", as it swept through the crowd, it's hard to describe, but the image on the screen was given an aspect of solidity, you really felt it as it moved around.

So far so good.

Second movie, Blade, an oldy, but one I have watched many, many times. The vault scene, where they blow the door off (which is very loud and dynamic), was played by the SVS with a level of control that surprised me. This sub has so much power on tap it's scary.

Next I played a few scenes from a special edition DTS version of The Haunting. This movie has bass in a couple of parts that goes down to a genuine 22Hz (and lower). The SVS took this all in it's stride.

Impressions? I love this sub. It does everything I expected, and more. The most noticeable aspect of this sub is that you don't notice it. What I mean is, the bass is not localised, it just fills the room. This is something that my wife noticed and commented on. I must admit, for the size of my lounge, it's overkill. But having said that, I do intend to build a dedicated HT room (Gods of Banking willing). And I know that no matter how large it ends up being, the SVS will fill it with good clean, tight bass.

I take my hat off to all the guys (& girls?) at SVS. You have managed to produce something truly remarkable that not only performs beyond expectations, but also represents real bang per buck. keep up the good work, Thanks.

P.S.

The lizard in my picture is a Goanna, a local in most of the areas I go camping. That particular one was approx. 6ft in length. There were 3 of them wandering the campsite that day, and that was the small one. Just to give you an idea, it is standing on it's back legs next to a 4ft+ log table. Well, at least they are not venomous (unlike the snakes), although they can get quite aggressive.


----------



## Sonnie

Hey Rez... 



> I then set the amp's LFE level at +2db to run the sub "hot" as I will be testing movies only. I watched each scene at the same volume level. (-20db on AVR-3806 vol.)


I think I have my 3806 set at +5 on the sub out to get my BFD input level right, but I'm not positive, it may be +3. Anyway, my Plus/2 volume levels are set to the line before 12 o'clock... I guess about 11 o'clock. I turn my 3806 up to -15 for most movies and occasionally -10. I have two Plus/2's in a small very well sealed 1800 cubic feet. Can you imagine?


----------



## Raezzy

Gday all

Yet another Happy Aussie here

The PB12 Plus/2 is everything i expected and more.

You have to take the time to set it up properly to get the best out of it (something im still playing with).
I will write a small review on my initial subjective impressions/thoughts soon.
Thanks also to Ron & Tom, for allowing Peter to market your product here in the land down under.
For any Aussies that would like to know, Peter at Deep Hz is friendly, knowlegable and really pleasure to deal with.
Peter also let Rezon_8 and i take over his theatre for ~3 Hrs and basically do whatever we wanted.

I researched for 2 years, and waited over 12 months for SV to get international dealers.
I'm very glad i did.

Raezzy


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> Hey Rez...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have my 3806 set at +5 on the sub out to get my BFD input level right, but I'm not positive, it may be +3. Anyway, my Plus/2 volume levels are set to the line before 12 o'clock... I guess about 11 o'clock. I turn my 3806 up to -15 for most movies and occasionally -10. I have two Plus/2's in a small very well sealed 1800 cubic feet. Can you imagine?


Sonnie,

I am also running 2 of them (12.3 drivers) in my 3600 cu. ft. room and set someone else locally up here with duals in his 1500 cu. ft. room nearfield.

I love mine.

-Eli


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Eli and welcome to the Shack!

These are awesome subs.... I just rearranged mine for a little better response (one in rear and one in front now). I have to wonder if there is a better sub on the market for even 3-4 times the cost.


----------



## lienly

y, it's huge! 1/4 of stand piano size!:jump: so performance is really great!:rofl: 
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/62
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/69
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/70



mikegh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My new pb-12 +2 arrived on Monday at work, man it's huge:yikes: Mike


----------



## Warpdrv

Well I guess I will have to add my enthusiasm to this thread...

Once upon a time I heard a Velodyne 12" sub in a beautifully dedicated HT room, and all I could think of was "How amazing the bass" and I vowed to outdue that sub with my own HT setup...

I bought my first real sub between Dec. 25th and Jan 1st to save the $100. price increase. I was really relying on all the positive thoughts from previous SVS owners.
I have never spent the kind of $$ on equipment like this, but I knew I wanted something of very high caliber. With the amount of $$ I was planning on spending on the other equipment, I wasn't going to skimp on the sub. and let me tell you Im glad I didn't.

I looked at, and compared other subs out there, and I felt I really wanted something that was a great performer as it was pretty... This sub blends in with my decor so well that no-one has a clue.. I try to not tell anyone that I have it, and when I fire up a movie, the look that comes over the faces of people when the bass hits is absolutely priceless. :raped: They start looking around the room, and when they don't see a big black box that doesn't seem to lend itself to the asthetics of the room. The question remains, and I still try to keep my lips zipped, but its so hard when Im almost peeing my pants from laughing inside. :rofl2: 

My room is 8200 cu ft large with large openings to other rooms, that I could partially close up, but with my sub set at 11:00 setting, and my receiver sub setting dialed in to -5db, I have plenty of room to turn it up... but I rarely need too...

My buddy had come over to pick me up to go out for drinks... and saw that I had upgraded my stuff, but as usual I didn't say a word about the Plus/2. He looked around the room at my equipment and didn't see a sub, "no sub?" Before I played some scenes he suggested with my large room that I might need some buttkickers. (I just smirked) I ran him through some THX demos and One of my very favorite scenes... Dino fight in Jurassic Park III. :scared: I guess when his pants legs started moving, that thought had left his mind pretty quick, when I finally filled him in on my secret, he quickly jumped up to go have a gander at this monster of a sub. (Enough to disturb your innards)  

Im not very articulate with words when it comes to technical things, but there is no question in my mind, I have made the right descision with my purchase. 

SvS was great with all my questions, and concerns... In fact It was Christmas Day and night when I was really getting ready to pull the trigger. 

Fit and Finish with this rather large sub is second to none. I have a good number of women that come to my house, and the comments that come after the knowlege that my Plus/2 is not store bought furniture, I get a smirk of approval from the discerning Home Decor wannabe's...  Which lends itself to further to the comfort level from my ladies... and off to the choco martini's we go... 

At any rate, eronious ramblings aside... after multiple callibrations for this very difficult room, I have it dialed in to my likings. I have it set to 16hz tune for HT and switch over to 20hz tune for loud music playing. This sub fills my entire first floor. I find no lack of SPL with this sub, and have never once adjusted the gain after level matching my speakers and sub.

I personally couldn't justify spending the $$ on a JL 113, as much as it would have pleased me.. To me, the Plus/2 was the best Bang for the Buck.

I don't want to come off as a fanboy, but what can I say.. I am very impressed with my SVS Plus/2 product. 








Warp


----------



## gyusher

There's an old Telarc CD named "Time Warp" iirc. . .

Get it and demo the first track. . .if you can take it. . .

Last time I did it was on my old plus2 and I'm here to tell you it will move you. . .

It has been years since I had my big old JBLs (B380 and B460) I used to have them running on a bridged Adcom 555 the other a 565 and that plus 2 smokes those monster JBLs. . ,.


----------



## Phobitos

Hello,

A question about the base plate. You just use the default mounting configuration of foam disks, or use the six black round rubber ends that are included in the package of our wonderfull sub?


Thank you


----------



## Warpdrv

Phobitos said:


> Hello,
> A question about the base plate. You just use the default mounting configuration of foam disks, or use the six black round rubber ends that are included in the package of our wonderfull sub?
> Thank you


You can use whatever fits better for your situation, I obviously have wood floors, and mine was bouncing around quite a bit... so I ended up cutting some of the Packing Foam the SVS came with, and slit it underneath to try to decouple the sub from the floor, and it worked great.... Bass was much more linear, and lot creating resonance in the flooring as it shakes the dam house so much...
Also it was like a mexican jumping bean, and the foam fixed that quite nicely..

What kind of floor is your sub on...? carpet.. wood, concrete...?


----------



## Phobitos

Thank you,


My floor is concrete and the default foam disks seem to do well in order to decouple the sub from the floor. I have the doubt if it would be better with the rubber ends. Perhaps I will try although this sub is a very heavy one :sweat: :R


----------

